# Basic recall training



## charliesfamily (Jan 26, 2016)

Does anyone have any training tips to pass along for me and my 17 month old V? I took him to a puppy class a year ago and let's just say that he, Charlie, wasn't a star pupil. I really want to take him to the local dog park but worry that he won't come to me, when he's called. He can be food motivated at times but if there's a distraction, whether it be a bird, squirrel or blowing leaf, he completely ignores me. Obviously I can't take him to the dog park until he comes to his name. Can you offer me any suggestions and/or training tips? I've had dogs in the past but none that were so easily distracted. Thank you for any and all help.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is an old link from Olivejosh12
but it served me very well. And is truly a 30 min lesson.
Today i don't use a plastic whistle, i just blow a little tune with my lips, and he comes running from where ever he is.


Best way of training recall mid-chase?
the way I trained Olive with the whistle was really simple (I have since been complimented on how well behaved, trained and responsive she is to it)

I got some small treats and stood next to her and blew the whistle twice - then gave her a treat. I did this several times. she then started associating the whistle with a treat.

I would get her to wait and I would walk away step by step at a time each step blowing whistle and calling her to me - each time she would get a treat. 

then you remove the voice commands and just use the whistle.

she learnt this in about 30mins and its a god send!

to get her to stop on whistle I taught her to 'Stop' first. using her lead and again treats I would be walking and then stop, saying 'stop' - repeat, repeat, repeat.
then remove lead - keep her close and do the same each time letting her get further away.

then introduce the whistle (one blow) and voice command and expand the gap again. I would practice them all individually and make sure you have each command on its own perfect.

we taught her basic recall which was tested the other day when she chased some sheep (she came straight back to me after one call) my fiance and I stood a few meters apart and would call her between us again treats are good but they love loads of OTT praise so we didnt always use treats - only every now and again. we then increased the gap.

not only do they get tired physically but also mentally. 

love training my girl - so rewarding watching her learn and try her hardest for me.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm not a fan of clickers and whistles, there's something unnatural about them, and when trained to them, you have to always have one, and frankly, in the case of whistles, it's really intrusive into other people's space. 

You can use the same basic approach with the word "Come!", paired with a wave and/or by pointing to the ground in front of you. What you want is to teach the meaning of the word and pair it with her reaction and a reward. The absolute easiest way to do this is to just be aware when she naturally comes to you and start saying the word, so she associates the word to her action, and reward her when she gets to you. Within a day she'll get it, and then you want to practice the same thing outside, increasing the amount of activity and stimulation.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Since we used a whistle to train Fergy, which was actually, for when we were out hunting and needed to communicate our commands at a distance, I can now just blow a whistle tune with my lips, and he returns to me... I really prefer it to yelling "here"(our word is not come) across a field. 
With Olivejosh12's method, you wouldn't even need to use a plastic whistle, you could even start with a mouth blow whistle, or tune, or use the word come if you wanted. It is just that using a word might not get their attention if they are focused on something else, where as a distinctive/recognized sound brings them out of their moment... at least it works for me.


----------



## charliesfamily (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you for the great suggestions. I'm going to see what I can do with the info you've given me. I really appreciate it. Wish me luck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

TNK
I'm with you on the whistle, over someone yelling across a field. Not to mention the whistle carries farther than our voice. Maybe it has something to do with, I don't like yelling of any form, even away from the dogs. If someone is a yeller, I've always distanced myself from them.
While I still use a whistle, I will sometimes just use the tone on the dogs collar. Its to get mine to look to me for direction, or to work closer to me. I like the peace, and serenity of being outdoors with the dogs, and someone yelling, or too much whistle takes away from that.


----------

